# mk3 cluster help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## yeah_vdub (Mar 10, 2007)

hey ok i got a mk2 jetta with a obdI 2.0l aba swap and i have a obdII silver faced guages from a 1998 wolfsburgs golf and i am using the stock mk2 fuse block and stock interior wireing . And i have pluged the 2 main blue connectors which gave the cluster power and guages lights up but nothing works as fuel level, eng. temp ,turn signal lights on the cluters , tach doesnt work and speedo but i just havent installed the speed sensor . and the seat belt not on light is also on. I still have 6 connectors on the mk3 cluster wiring harness that im not sure where to plug in i cant find any slots in the mk2 fuse block and or not sure what i have to spice if needed. any help would be awsome!
1)red wire with a blue connector
2) red and black wire with a yellow 
3) red and brown wire with a white connector
4)brown and green wire with brown connector
5)purple and black wire with ablack connector
6)purple and white wire >
green and black wire > to a black connector
black and white wire >

SORRY ABOUT BIG PICTURES , i couldnt figure out how to resize them.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: mk3 cluster help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (yeah_vdub)*

black 3 pin plugs into headlight harness for turns on cluster. connect e2 to d8. rest are not used.


----------



## yeah_vdub (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks ill connect that up tomarow , thanks any other info would awsome!


----------



## fred2217 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: mk3 cluster help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (bonesaw)*

What's up, I need your help and sounds like you installed a MK3 cluster into a MK2 using the MK2 Fuse Box and Wiring. I have 94 cluster into my 91 GTI, everything is stock, I even swapped out the fuse box. When I connect the e2 to d8, nothing happens... The mileage and odo shuts off and i get no lights. Is there a prob. w/the cluster or do i need to jump something else? I have been trying for monthes.
Thanks


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: mk3 cluster help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (fred2217)*

you dont need to jump anything when you use 94 fuse box.... it's only when u use 89-92 fuse panel i could be wrong


----------



## Alberto.Cortez1962 (May 29, 2011)

*Help with cluster harness*

Thank you for your help. I am having the same problem, would you please tell me what do you mean by " connecting e2 to d28 " ? I am not familiar with electrical technical words. Maybe you can tell me with plain words. 

Thank you


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

Alberto.Cortez1962 said:


> Thank you for your help. I am having the same problem, would you please tell me what do you mean by " connecting e2 to d28 " ? I am not familiar with electrical technical words. Maybe you can tell me with plain words.
> 
> Thank you


 Connecting e2 to d8 is simply splicing the two wires together.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

i know the thread is old, but it is the closest to my problem i have seen. Mine gets no odometer, time... it worked when pulled. i swapped mk3 engine loom and mk3 fuse panel into the american wired 88 gti. panels are piggy backed. i get power to the panel but nothing is shown on the cluster.
that wire said to go into the headlight switch, of course i cant plug it in to anything but does anything need power to it to get the cluster powered up correctly? i have the same plugs shown above free...


----------

